# Where can i get korean-style clothing???



## marreyes38 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was on ebay and i came across some korean inspired clothing that i absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...but the seller only has small sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n i need at least a medium if not large.

DO YOU GUYS KNOW OF ANY ONLINE STORES WHERE I CAN FIND THINGS LIKE THESE...

http://cgi.ebay.com/JAPAN-FASHION-DOUBLE-BREAST-KNITT-COAT-BEIGE-sz-SMALL_W0QQitemZ220183295996QQihZ012QQcategoryZ6386  2QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Japan-Fashion-Soft-Tunic-Top-in-CREAM-sz-SMALL_W0QQitemZ220183693640QQihZ012QQcategoryZ6386  8QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Japan-Korean-fashion-style-balloon-tunic-top-GREEN-BROW_W0QQitemZ220183293039QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63868  QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Japan-fashion-Christmas-plush-ball-knitt-dress-COFEE-S_W0QQitemZ220183294536QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63861QQt  cZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## breechan (Dec 18, 2007)

I think those are Japanese style. One of the pics even had Japanese text on it. I can really only speak of my experiences with Japanese clothing.

Anyways, it's not easy to get Japanese clothing overseas in terms of department stores, mall stores etc. Online stores have the most selection. I belive Amazon.co.jp ’Ê”ÌƒTƒCƒg –{ADVDACDAƒGƒŒƒNƒgƒƒjƒNƒXA‰Æ“dA‚¨‚à‚¿‚á•ƒzƒ  r[Aƒz[ƒ€•ƒLƒbƒ`ƒ“AƒQ[ƒ€Aƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒAA—m‘AƒXƒ|[ƒc•ƒAƒEƒgƒhƒAAƒwƒ‹ƒX&ƒrƒ…[ƒeƒB[AŽžŒv‚Ù‚ ships abroad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing you have to be careful of is fit. I live in Japan, but I have a petite yet curvy frame. I have a lot of difficulty in getting the clothes to look "right". It's hard to buy online without trying the clothes on, and the clothes are tricky to fit. It's kind of a lose-lose situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck though. 

PS- it was recently announced on the news that Yahoo! JAPAN auctions is planning to team up with ebay to make buying from Japan easier than ever before.


----------



## sugargirl2 (Dec 18, 2007)

those look kind of japanese style clothing..
You can get those type of clothes from shops about like H&M if you have one there..
Another shop I always go to is AsiaJam, it's a online shop with asian japanese fashion, I lovee this site 

AsiaJam.com - Asian Fashion, Japanese Street Wear & Accessories - Japan Kawaii, Korean Teens, Hong Kong

hope that helps  x


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugargirl2* 

 
_those look kind of japanese style clothing..
You can get those type of clothes from shops about like H&M if you have one there..
Another shop I always go to is AsiaJam, it's a online shop with asian japanese fashion, I lovee this site 

AsiaJam.com - Asian Fashion, Japanese Street Wear & Accessories - Japan Kawaii, Korean Teens, Hong Kong

hope that helps  x_

 






 THANK YOU SO MUCH...that site is perfect


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 19, 2007)

You can get them in Koreatown in LA (like the Koreatown Galleria); but warning, they are quite pricey because of the mark-up, and it doesn't come in a wide variety of sizes.  That site looks awesome though!  Good luck shopping!


----------



## iio (Jan 17, 2008)

^^Ou this site has some cute stuff and they are affordable too.


----------



## marreyes38 (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_^^Ou this site has some cute stuff and they are affordable too._

 
what site???


----------



## meiming (Jan 17, 2008)

yes, if you have a hard time finding it in a site, check out shops around k-town, little tokyo and even Sawtelle street in West LA. If you Yelp or Citysearch I'm sure you can pull up a listing of shops. My newest place I love is Rimo on Sawtelle. My friend showed me and even though their site doesn't show much, it looks like they are having a pre Valentine's sale. RIMO News
HTH!


----------

